# Eleaf Pico With custom case ( never to be repeated )



## VapingB (15/12/18)

This is what my wife did to her Pico, she loves hand making things (very artsy) and decided to make herself a custom case for it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance (15/12/18)

VapingB said:


> This is what my wife did to her Pico, she loves hand making things (very artsy) and decided to make herself a custom case for it.


Awesome! I want one. Well, if i had a Pico i would!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (15/12/18)

Wow, that’s brilliant!! Very nicely done!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/18)

love ''Jack Skellington''!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/12/18)

VapingB said:


> This is what my wife did to her Pico, she loves hand making things (very artsy) and decided to make herself a custom case for it.


Mad skills bro!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

